# RO/DI Storage Barrel Ruined? ...I hope not...



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

Had some time today to clean/do some husbandry on the RO/DI storage tank and koralias....

I have a 50g food grade barrel that got some brown hard scale deposits on the inside, couldn't get it off, soaked with vinegar for some time, hard bristle brush.....than tried some steel wool...nothing would get this off the bottom of the drum.....so I decided to go big and bring out a pressure washer...

I think I ruined the barrel...it got the scale off, but at the same time I noticed that the plastic seemed to be coming off too?!

I'm worried about any leaching if I add more RO/DI water....or is it still usable?

Here is what the bottom looks like. What do you guys think?

>jason


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If its FOOD Grade, It wont leach, It has nothing too leach, Even with the plastic coming off.


----------

